# Fehlermeldungen bei Frequenzumrichtern



## Tonne (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich habe eine SPS s7 cpu 315 F-2 PN/DP
und 3 Frequenzumrichter vom Typ SINAMICS G 120 CU240S DP
die über ein Profibussystem miteinander verbunden sind.
Ich Programimere die CPU über die USB-Schnittstelle
und habe folgende Probleme:
1.Die SPS kommt nicht mehr in den Run Modus.
Die Run LED blinkt und nach einer Zeit erlischt sie wieder, Stop bleibt immer Aktiv.
2. Bus Fehler im System 
an den Frequenzumrichtern (FU) und an der CPU blinkt jeweils die BF (Busfehler)-LED
3. Die SF (Summenfehler)-LED leuchtet an der CPU
4. Im Diagnosemodus von S7 melden die FU`s :
     -Unplausieble Antwort vom DP-Slave erhalten
     -Ansprechüberwachung aktiviert
     -DP-Slave nicht aktiv
 Ich wäre froh wenn ihr ein paar Ideen zum Problem einbringen würdet
sitze schon 3 wochen an der Anlage


----------



## Proxy (18 Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist die Frage:
Ist es schonmal gelaufen?
Lad mal dein Programm hoch das man in die Config schauen kann. So birngt das jetzt gar nichts. Denn so wie es aussieht hast du einen fehler gemacht beim Parametrieren der Umrichter bzw. des Buses.


----------



## Tonne (18 Juni 2009)

*Fehler 4. erledigt*

Ich hab nun die Frequenzumrichter über das Programm "Starter" angesprochen und sie laufen jetzt auch einmal an aber danach tritt wieder ein fehler auf... denke das bekomme ich aber in den griff  ich 
hab nur immernoch Problem 1,2 und 3


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Hast du jedem FU eine andere Profibusadresse zugewiesen, die richtigen GSD-Dateien inkl. E/A-Konfiguration verwendet? Ist der Bus physikalische IO (Busabschluß etc.)


----------



## Tonne (18 Juni 2009)

*...*

Was meinst du mit GSD-Dateien inkl. E/A-Konfiguration?
Die Profibusadressen habe ich vergeben und ich kann ja auch mit dem Starter programm auf sie zugreifen/ansteuern.
Kannst dir ja mal das Programm anschauen...
Die SPS kommt nur nicht mehr in den Run modus 
SF-LED ist rot
BF-LED ist rot


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Wenn du sie FU in der Hardwarkonfig parametrierst, mußt du doch dort auch E+A-Worte inkl. E/A-Adressen angeben. Ich arbeite nicht mit Siemens-FU, aber bei den letzten 611U die ich hatte, mußte man, ja nach genutztem Funktionsumfang, entsprechend auch die richtigen E/A zuweisen und belegen. Hast du nirgends ein Beispiel von Siemens inkl. Hardwarekonfig? Da gibts sicher etwas auf der Siemens-Page. Allerdings tu ich mich auch immer schwer, dort das Richtige zu finden! Die genaue Stopursache sollte man eigentlich über die Diagnosemeldung in der SPS herausbekommen. Einach mal im Step7-Manager auf "Ctrl+D" und dann den Reiter "Diagnosepuffer" ansehen.

Wenn du schon die FB von Siemens im Programm hast, sind vielleicht hier die Adressen falsch angegeben. Dann hast du als Diagnose evtl. Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler. Der OB122 würde dann erstmal einen Stop verhindern.


----------



## Proxy (18 Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich mir die Hardwareconfig ansehe, merke ich das du gar keinen umrichter in der Config hast. Es müsste bei den Sinamics ja auch in dem Simatic manager im projekt ein FU sein der fehlt auch. Hast du den Antrieb schon parametriert?

Edit: Hab dir mal die Hardwareconfig für einen FU gemacht. Musst halt noch 2 dazufügen.


----------



## Tonne (19 Juni 2009)

*danke Proxy*

das ist mir gestern kurz vor Feierabend auch noch aufgefallen hab es noch geändert aber danke für deine Mühe ;-)


----------



## Tonne (19 Juni 2009)

*Hochgeladenes SPS-Programm*

Danke erstmal, dass du das Programm korrigiert hast.  Leider hast du den falschen FU eingefügt. Wir verwenden den G120 CU240S *DP*, sodass wir mit der Hardware leider nicht viel anfangen können. 

Könnte unser Anlaufproblem mit dem OB 82 zusammenhängen?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Die OB reagieren ja nur, wenn ein Fehler vorliegt. Du könntest die OB80, 82, 86, 121 und 122 mal leer in die SPS übertragen. Dann sollte eigentlich die SPS erstmal starten. Aber trotzdem ist ja die eigentliche Stop-Ursache noch vorhanden, nur die SPS ist dann im Run. 

PS: Du mußt natürlich eure Hardware korrekt in die Hardwarekonfig eintragen. Proxy hat dir ja nur ein Beispiel gemacht, wie das aussehen muß. Nochmal die Frage, hast du überhaupt kein Beispiel bei Siemens gefunden?


----------



## Proxy (20 Juni 2009)

Tonne schrieb:


> Danke erstmal, dass du das Programm korrigiert hast.  Leider hast du den falschen FU eingefügt. Wir verwenden den G120 CU240S *DP*, sodass wir mit der Hardware leider nicht viel anfangen können.
> 
> Könnte unser Anlaufproblem mit dem OB 82 zusammenhängen?
> 
> Danke im vorraus!



Also wenn ich meine Hardwareconfig ansehe steht da:

6SL324x-0BAxx-xPAx (G120)
DP-Slave SINAMICS G120 CU240S DP. Drive ES/SIMOTION-Schnittstelle, zyklische und azyklische Kommunikation, Querverkehr

Das ist ein DP den ich da eingefügt hab des steht nur nicht dabei.


Mal ne andere Frage:

Du hast ja nicht wirklich die Kenntnisse von SPS programmierung. Siehe DP-Schnittstelle nicht ausgewählt sondern noch MPI eingestellt. Kein Profibus Netz erstellt sowie kein Profinet Netz. Dann greifst du, auf was überhaut, zu um die FU anzusprechen was nie gehen kann. Dann hast du eine F CPU, was heißt du willst Not-Aus mit der Steuerung machen, wo ich nicht grade zuversichtlich bin das dies nach Normen oder richtig geschieht. 
Das Ansprechen von Sinamics musst du mit Bausteine ich hab dafür bei der CU320, 1 für die CU und jeweils einen für jede Achse. Diese bausteine sind nicht gerade klein bedingt durch das Protokoll(E/A) das ich darüber laufen lasse.

Der OB82 bring gar nichts der macht die Fehler in der HW-Config nicht weg.


Ich würde dir einen Schulung bei einen empfehlen.


----------



## Tonne (26 Juni 2009)

*hab bei siemens angerufen*

Die haben mir dann Beispiele geschickt daraus wird mir aber immernochnicht alles klar...
weil ich immer wenn ich im Programm "Starter" bin und die Steuerungshoheit abegebe zeigt mir der Frequenzumrichter eine Fehlermeldung und ich muss die machschine wieder aus und ein schalten...


----------



## Tonne (26 Juni 2009)

*An Proxy*

Ich greife auf die Frequenzumrichter mit einem Programm namens "Starter" zu das wurde mir mit den FU`s geliefert...
mein Not-Aus habe ich über einen PNOZ realisiert also verstosse ich garantiert nicht gegen eine Norm ;-)


----------



## Astralavista (29 Juni 2009)

*Offtopic*

LOOOOL, wer baut sich denn ne F-CPU in nen Schaltschrank um dann mit nem PNOZ zu verdrahten??? *ROFL*


----------



## Proxy (30 Juni 2009)

Tonne schrieb:


> Ich greife auf die Frequenzumrichter mit einem Programm namens "Starter" zu das wurde mir mit den FU`s geliefert...
> mein Not-Aus habe ich über einen PNOZ realisiert also verstosse ich garantiert nicht gegen eine Norm ;-)



Meinen Informationen musst du egal ob du die Steuerhoheit über den STARTER dir holst oder nicht über die SPS ein signal geben sonst meldet der FU Störung.



Da muss ich meinen Vorredner recht geben wer einen F-CPU für so viel geld kauft und die dann nicht nutzt hat zu viel geld.


----------



## Tonne (3 Juli 2009)

*...*

So also ich möchte euch sagen das wir die Anlage nur übernommen haben ,wenn wir sie geplant/gebaut hätten wäre sie natürlich besser :-D
Aber wir haben jetzt noch ein Problem kann mir jemand sagen wie man Parameter von den Frequenzumrchtern in einen Datenbaustein der SPS speichern kann um sie so auf den FU zu übertragen?


----------

